# Ferry to Turkey.



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Just considering driving the van to Turkey maybe next year finances permitting.
Looking at the bewildering selection of ferries and tariffs has completely confused me. 

Can anyone narrow down the likely cost and on what ferry company with a 7.6m van and two people from Italy to Cesme or Izmr please?

Not sure the dates but not high summer.

Ray.


----------



## tombo5609 (Dec 29, 2007)

Just Google Italy Cesme ferries and a timetable will come up.

An alternative is Ancona to Igouenemisa (Greece) and then drive into Turkey via Cannakkle. I have a friend who has just done this run and says it is stunning.

Tom.


----------

